# Flow hive



## rininger85 (Feb 29, 2016)

looks like it's been a couple years since anyone dragged this thread back up... just curious what your thoughts are on the "honey flow" that made it's rounds on social media... my wife and I have considered trying beekeeping to get some honey / help enhance the garden, but personally I'm not a huge fan of bees. I don't think I am allergic, but I did get stung down in St. Croix a few years back by what they called a jack spaniel hornet and had a pretty nasty reaction... my leg turned BLACK for about a 3" diameter around where I was stung at... ended up dosing up on the benedryl and was fine, but have been even less comfortable in the blueberry patches since then... so the typical beekeeping probably would not fly for me, this flow hive has caught my attention though, not having to take the hive apart to collect honey I would be more comfortable... 

I'd be willing to try to overcome my fear of bees if this thing actually made it as easy to keep bees as what they show in the videos... I can conquer my fears (just returned from scuba diving with sharks swimming around bumping in to me on dives that they baited the sharks to bring them in... I survived that I can probably survive bees...) =)

http://www.honeyflow.com/


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

There are two threads about the Flow hive just on the first page here, and many more if you do a search.  The consensus is they are too expensive, they are not good for bees, and they are a recipe for disaster for a newbee.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

First, there isn't necessarily a connection between allergic reactions to vespids (wasps and hornets) and honeybees. I am allergic to vespid stings, while bumblebees and honeybees have no effect on me. 
Beekeeping requires checking on your bees from time to time, more to it than just turning a valve and pouring off the honey. I would suggest buying a good suit and veil instead of the pricey flow hive. Then you would have the equivalent of a shark cage. Your attitude toward stinging insects might change with exposure.


----------



## rininger85 (Feb 29, 2016)

barnbilder said:


> First, there isn't necessarily a connection between allergic reactions to vespids (wasps and hornets) and honeybees. I am allergic to vespid stings, while bumblebees and honeybees have no effect on me.
> Beekeeping requires checking on your bees from time to time, more to it than just turning a valve and pouring off the honey. I would suggest buying a good suit and veil instead of the pricey flow hive. Then you would have the equivalent of a shark cage. Your attitude toward stinging insects might change with exposure.


we didn't have a shark cage =) I know it's irrational to try and make a connection between reactions to wasps and reactions to bees, it's more of a fear of stinging in general... and fears don't have to be rational right? If the general consensus is that the flow hive isn't a good idea I'll just stick to avoiding bees =)


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

each bee/wasp /hornet /yellow jacket has its own venom ,, that means your allergic to one that is that one only , but you may be allergic to any the venom of others ,


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

This year I treated myself to a new, modern, vented bee suit. It was on sale for $125 right after the Christmas sales. I look forward to my bees arriving in April! (I got out of beekeeping when my kids were turbulent teens), After hearing about how the heavy stuff had to be carried inside to be harvested anyways, I decided that a new bee suit would be cheaper than a flow hive! Not to mention more versatile. 

I am allergic to yellow jackets but not to honey bees. My allergist says they are TOTALLY different creatures, and that the venom is simply not the same. Still, I hate being stung. I grew up being told that if I get stung on the throat the swelling could kill me, as my folks thought I had been stung by a honey bee when I got sick as a toddler! (but it must have been a yellow jacket)

Besides, being stung HURTS!

To ease a sting, try benedryl and ibuprofen combined: it takes out 75% of the misery, at least for me.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

to stop the sting put some numzit like you use when a baby is teething


----------



## billfosburgh (May 20, 2009)

personally i think the Flow Hives are a joke. i think there would be a lot of problems with them. 
i`m sure a lot of people will fall for them thinking all you have to do is put bees in them, crank a handle and you have honey. as with a lot of people that want to start beekeeping, they think all you have to do is put a hive out and go back in the fall to reap the rewards. they dont take in consideratioin the amout of work and management that goes with it. i know a lot of people that were 1st and last year beekeepers.
i had a gal here that gave me her 2 hives of bees that she had over $800 in because 1/2 way thru her 1st year she decided she wasnt a beekeeper. allnew equipment bees and all. i tried to pay her but she said $800 was cheap education she just wanted them gone


----------

